# Rice Bran Oil



## BlueBabies (Jul 15, 2011)

We've been reading up on the health benifits of adding rice bran oil to our dogs daily diet. i was wondering if anyone else has used it and what the results were?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Never heard of rice bran oil....Fish oils such as salmon and flax seed oil are what I use.


----------



## Peterson11 (Aug 11, 2011)

Really good product. I have already used it for my duggy. I got good result after use rice bran oil.


----------

